# Themed APKs



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

When the vibrant section first started on xda I started a thread for just posting metamorphs.. it made finding them easier when more people started posting their work.. I figured we could do the same thing here.. it would help keep the clutter down..

Lets keep this thread clean by only posting themed apps here.. no questions, no discussions.. if we need to ask questions or trouble shoot we can post a new thread..

Please do not post other people's work unless you have permission..

Lets keep this organized by posting in an organized manner..

APP NAME
VERSION NUMBER
COMPATIBLE MANUFACTURES/ROMS/PHONES ( like launchers or dialers)(HDPI/MDPI)
SCREENSHOTS
DOWNLOAD LINK
CHANGELOG


----------



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

I made these to match my cork board themes that are in the market.. figured this would be good way to share then.. enjoy..

Twitter
Version 2.0.3
Works on any device without Twitter preinstalled.. HDPI changes only








http://db.tt/dRWnSsu
Changed widget bg, changed arrows to tacks

Facebook
Version 1.5.4
Works on any device without Facebook preinstalled.. HDPI changes only








http://db.tt/dtSkzfQ 
Changed widget bg, changed arrows to tacks

http://yfrog.com/gzje5loj


----------

